

Startup banks on Twitter for online payments - boorad
http://atlanta.bizjournals.com/atlanta/stories/2010/02/22/story3.html

======
jcromartie
Why would you rely on a service so capricious, transient and (most
troublesome) public as Twitter to handle financial transactions? My experience
with the Twitter API is that it's unpredictable and statuses and users can
just flit in and out of existence from one moment to the next. That's not
something I want to depend on to handle money.

~~~
there
especially when it would only take a small amount of work for paypal to add
twitter integration to initiate a payment via twitter instead of an email.

i just looked at their site and saw that their entire payment infrastructure
is based on paypal anyway. i don't understand why anyone would fund a company
like this that is so heavily reliant on other companies' technology.

~~~
ivey
Founder of Twitpay here...our RT2Give service, which we're launching as part
of this transition, will be clearing the payments directly, not with PayPal.
Our personal payments service (twitpay.me) will continue to use PayPal.

------
ivankirigin

      The investors acquired Twitpay’s assets for $100,000 and
      plan to plow an additional $1 million in product development and marketing.

[http://atlanta.bizjournals.com/atlanta/blog/atlantech/2010/0...](http://atlanta.bizjournals.com/atlanta/blog/atlantech/2010/02/twitpay.html)

Good luck, guys.

edit: that link is to a blog post that isn't behind a pay wall.

------
celiadyer
I hope Twitpay' new iteration will make available a linkable button like
PayPal offers that says, "Sponsor" or "Donate," etc. We have raised money 8
times this year on <http://techdrawl.com> and used both Twitpay and PayPal.
PayPal's catchy Donate button has garnered 9 out of 10 donations (correlation
but not necessarily causal), although we we trying to support local southern
startup Twitpay!

------
NEPatriot
I also think the opportunity is ripe to create a web app that allows companies
that sponsor online events say... podcasts/vlgos to measure effectiveness via
tweet mentions as a direct result of that show.

So I'm company x sponsoring show y. Show y says "listeners please tweet out
thanking our sponsor company x on twitter" (jason calacanis does this on
twist) the web app would sum up the number of people who tweeted and then
count the number of followers they have to give you a general idea of the
reach and allow for measurement on a per campaign basis.

Of course this could lead to the downfall of twitter which is why it has to be
targeted and tasteful.

Please tell me if this sounds crazy or already out there.

~~~
jasonmcalacanis
actually, i came up with the idea on This Week in Tech for Audible and brought
the idea to my podcast... but close enough. :-)

~~~
NEPatriot
so are there any analytical type modules to track this?

------
cookiecaper
"This article is for paid subscribers ONLY".

~~~
westbywest
which is not payable via twitpay.

